

New Military Surveillance Bot Can Jump Over 25 Foot Walls - ApolloRising
http://singularityhub.com/2009/09/21/new-military-surveillance-bot-can-jump-over-25-foot-walls/

======
roder
That's an amazingly simplistic concept with an awesome result. It probably
could have been built by a kid with a RC car hobbie, but it was built by a
company that just scored another government contract and was aided by MIT.
Kinda funny.

